# First..



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Just wanted to be the first to post in here. :whistling:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i will 2nd that 

and I'm always hunting for firearms

IBTL


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I really like and learn alot from the different discussions about various weapons and ammo...Thanks for the forum!


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a feeling this will be a popular section.

Let the caliber wars begin!!!


----------

